# looking for information on a model L1 Gravely



## sparkynva (Jun 14, 2014)

I am trying to find out the age and approximate value of a Gravely L1
Serial M75088


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

It looks like a 1961 according to factory records.

http://gravelytractorclub.org/images/PDFs/SerialNumber.pdf

Value depends on condition and location and attachments. The East Coast has thousands and thousands of used Gravelys.

Roger.


----------



## sparkynva (Jun 14, 2014)

thank you for the info. It has a mower attachment on it and also has a little trailer with a seat to ride. It is not in great shape but not rusty. It is just neglected. I have not tried to start it yet. I want to get more information so that I can do some maintenance before I start it.

Brent


----------



## Beaner2u (Jan 9, 2014)

Here is just about any manual you will need, and its free.

http://gravelytractorclub.org/index...4-model-l-5-hp-6-6-hp-model-c-convertible-7-6

Roger,


----------

